# Form to understand different points of view regarding living abroad



## pssg

Hii, a year ago I was living in Australia and it was an incredible experience, I would like to understand how different people live different international experiences, that is why I have made this form.

Thanks for answering 

Living, working and travelling
😊😊😊


----------

